# How to search for an archive



## Allegro molto

Hello

I remember I ever searched for the archive of “English only”. 
But what happened? I can’t reach the site now. 
Tell me the way (= procedure) which will lead me to the site.

Thank you


----------



## Rayines

Allegro molto said:


> Hello
> 
> I remember I ever searched for the archive of “English only”.
> But what happened? I can’t reach the site now.
> Tell me the way (= procedure) which will lead me to the site.
> 
> Thank you


Here you have the general index:

*WordReference Forums*

There you'll find every forum, included "English Only".


----------



## Allegro molto

Hello, Rayines

Thank you very much for your reply.

I'm looking for the archive for “English only”. 

Thank you


----------



## gotitadeleche

What do you mean by archive? If you go to the English Only forum, you will find every post back to 2004. You can search those posts in that forum just as you would search any forum (by using the Search function in the menu).


----------



## swift

I had the same question a few weeks ago when I tried to find the forum archives. My conclusion was that the administrator decided to hide those archives. But let's wait for Mike's response.


----------



## Cagey

I'm not certain you need to search archives. If you go into_ Advanced Search_, and set the drop down window under "Find Posts from" to "Any Date" it will find all posts that meet your description.  I just did a search of the English Only forum for 'snails' and found this thread dated Oct. 20th, 2004:
puppy dogs' tails in leaps and bounds

Our administrator enrolled as the first member July 2, 2004.  The next members joined July 20th, 2004.  

Here is one of the earliest threads.** * It was started by the second person who joined.   
Prohibit and Forbid
(I include it for its historical interest. It also shows how threads continue to be useful and develop depth over time. )
*
* *Possibly there were earlier threads started by people who were not members.  I don't know how to find them if they exist.


----------



## Allegro molto

Hello, Cagey
Thank you very much for your reply.

Unfortunately, and sorry, the way I searched is different from that you explained.

As I remember what was then certain;
I clicked on the word “Archive” or “archive”, perhaps on the lower part of the screen.
Thread names appeared with serial numbers on the left in order of seniority in the form of several pages of lists.  The screen was simple in black and white. From one of the pages, I began to search then.

Thank you


----------



## Loob

I seem to remember that, too. I have the impression the "archive" option only came up when you were logged out, but I may be imagining that. Anyway, it doesn't appear to be there now....


----------



## Cagey

This is interesting.

Is there a reason you would rather have the posts in the form of an archive than in the usual format?


----------



## Allegro molto

Hello, Cagey

I wrote below about the pages and the reason why I’m so interested. I remember I searched this way several months or so ago.
･ The first page
serial numbers      thread titles
00001             　　　 ○○○○○
00002              　　×××××
00003              　　△△△△△
↓
……………………………………….
……………………………………….

･ The pages in between

･ The last page
(in the same way as the first page)
↓
……………………………………….
……………………………………….
the last threads up to the present (= today)

As thread titles (from the oldest to the newest) are shown, their contents are clear at a glance. One can then have a bird’s-eye view of all the contents. This is the advantage. 
One does not need to type particular words such as 'snails' as you did.

Thank you


----------

